# Wireless Access Point



## markh (May 6, 2002)

'Wireless Access Point' - I think this is what I want.

I currently have my main PC connected to broadband via an ADSL modem, printer, scanner etc...

I would like to be able to use those same connections on my laptop and the childrens PC.

So what do I need ?

My understanding is some sort of 'Base Station' connected to the main PC and A 'Card' for each of the others. The question is what _type_ and then what do we recomend (brand). Any links ?

I have done some reading regards speeds etc... what do I require. I will not be shfting lots of data around, just used for sharing the broadband and using the peripherals.

Thanks.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The best way of doing this is by using a router. That removes all connection dependance from any single computer. However, it is the most expensive (still not horrendous, no more than Â£300).

For adding wireless capability, you should be able to but just a PCI wireless card, & a PCMCIA wireless card. This will cost <Â£100. You then connect them in ad-hoc mode, which basically eliminates the need for an access-point (infrastructure-mode). The downside to this is that it requires the connection PC to be running whenever you use it. It is also far-less secure than using a router.

Personally, the router option is more expensive, but I think it is well worth it...

www.netgear.co.uk

These make very good networking components...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

agree with James - instead of having to have 1 main PC "always on", invest a little extra in a wireless router. This plugs directly into your broadband and effectively manages access to it from any other machine, as well as enabling you to setup a home network to share printers etc....

Simply get a wireless LAN card for each machine, plus the wireless router and it should be relatively simple from there. Wireless router only about Â£100 these days.....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Dabs (www.dabs.com) see Linksys gear. They do a wireless G-broadband router. Most kit on the market is currently 802.11 standard (11mbps) but the G standard will allow for 54mbps, as well as being backwards compatible.... cost? Â£94+VAT.....

(its a link of the main page, so shop for some G-broadband cards and away you go...

You can connect your main PC via a cable (as you currently do your ADSL) to save on the cost of 1 card, then get 1 PCI for the kids' PC and 1 PCMCIA for the laptop and Robert is your mother's brother.....


----------



## emvisi (Nov 18, 2002)

A wireless access point is a device that provides a wireless gateway into an existing network. It sounds like your PCs aren't actually networked together yet, so you'll need something more.

As you are looking to connect your three PCs through one ADSL modem, your best bet is to use a wireless broadband router. What this does is to connect (network) your PCs together, and then provide a single connection to the ADSL modem. There are alternative solutions, but these devices are specifically designed for the job you describe and are pretty cheap and reliable IME.

You connect your PCs to the router either via Ethernet (i.e. a network interface card or NIC) and a cable, or by installing a wireless NIC, either PCMCIA in your laptop or a plug-in PCI version into a desktop PC. The router then connects to the ADSL modem via another cable.

Two routers that I've used are the Netgear FM114P, which supports 4 cabled Etherenet connections, up to 256 wireless connections and also has a print server built in. This means that any one of your PCs can use the printer without needing another PC switched on. Very handy for a home network! The wireless card I used for the laptop was the Netgear MA401.

Alternatively I've just installed for someone a Belkin 54G Wireless DSL Router (p/n F5D7230UK4), with a Belkin 54G PCI Wireless NIC (p/n F5D7000UK) in a desktop PC. Does the same thing as the other router, but without the print server. The wireless connection (54G) is also about 5 times faster than the one in the Netgear router (IEEE802.11b). This isn't an issue for you as the link between the router and the modem is a bottleneck anyway, and you're not intending to shift much data around your network.

One final point: both routers also have a built-in firewall, which means that your home network is protected from external attacks and prying eyes.

More info from www.netgear.co.uk, www.belkin.co.uk and available from places such as www.dabs.co.uk and www.novatech.co.uk.

HTH


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Looks like we all agree


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Could I ask another question? Not sure if the answer is the same, but I will soon be installing a PC for a family friend. Office is a long way from the phone point - approx 30m. Now, short of running a very long extension cable round the house, is there a better wireless solution? They do not want to have a second phone line installed as do not really need it. Is it possible to connect PC modem to phone line without a great long cable? There will only ever be one PC in the house, so networking not needed per se.

Thanks,

JDN


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

That is a tricker one. AFAIK you *can* get the equivalent of a DECT (wireless) modem, but they are so unpopular you either won't be able to find one or it will cost a fortune. Far better to pay an installer Â£50 or so to tidily run a line to the right room and install a wallbox.......


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Yeah thats what I figured but thought I would check there wasn't a solution already out there. Looks like wire round the house job. Reluctant as 18th century farmhouse, so will need to do a good concealing job, or as you say get someone to do it for me!

Cheers,

JDN


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Why thankyou all [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Check out these guys very good service

http://www.dsl-warehouse.co.uk/

I bought a package of Dlink gear very happy.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Coming across a problem.

My ADSL modem is connected via USB to my PC.

When using these routers - well at least the Belkin one - it rerquires an RJ45 connection from the modem to the PC.

So my options........... Find one that uses USB as Belkin doesn't, get a new ADSL modem that uses RJ45 ?

Anyone any ideas ?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

www.seg.co.uk

They sell a USB router, & I have used it extensively. It is an excellent product, & their technical support is also excellent.

http://www.seg.co.uk/products/a_vigor2200usb.html

You would then need a wireless access point ontop of this, so it will probably be cheaper to buy a Modem/Router/WAP all in one...


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Actiontec do a 4 port ethernet/wireless router for Â£96 all inclusive from dabs.

Thinking about this one myself...its the same one that comes with the NTL wireless bundle.

Assuming you have an ethernet NIC you can connect the main PC in and get 100mbps, but you'll need to get a wireless card for the other machine.


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

> Dabs (www.dabs.com) see Linksys gear. They do a wireless G-broadband router. Most kit on the market is currently 802.11 standard (11mbps) but the G standard will allow for 54mbps, as well as being backwards compatible.... cost? Â£94+VAT.....
> 
> (its a link of the main page, so shop for some G-broadband cards and away you go...
> 
> You can connect your main PC via a cable (as you currently do your ADSL) to save on the cost of 1 card, then get 1 PCI for the kids' PC and 1 PCMCIA for the laptop


Would I be right in saying this would also replace my current modem. I would just need a suitable card in the PC for it to connect to ?

I currently have a 'Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC'. Could I configure the Linksys G-Broadband router to use this ?

If I can't use the one mentioned, I.e it is not also a Modem, is there any that are ?

Apprecite the help, thanks.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Mark,

As far as I'm aware, its not a modem as well... I don't recall seeing any devices that contain ALL the features you need (ADSL modem, wireless router, 10/100 cable capability)...

If your ADSL modem is USB only, you would need to either replace this or find a different wireless router that will take a USB input. I would suggest the former is the better (if possibly more expensive) route, but its horses for courses.....


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Netgear have recently introduced a modem/router/WAP.

www.netgear.co.uk
DG824M

You can buy it from www.dabs.com, with a PCMCIA wireless card for about Â£170 which is a bargain...


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Currently considering my options - unfortunately dabs is down at the moment - Will the DG824M or a new separate ADSL RJ45 modem simply use the ethernet card I already have ?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Check out the netgear website. I think the DG824M has four RJ45 ethernet ports, as well as one RJ11 phone port...


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Just spoke to these people http://netgear.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Sho ... ductID=353 and all seems ok, they too are doing the 'free card'.

So I am ready to order - you'll be relieved to know.

One last question, this uses '11Mbps' as oppose to the 54Mbps which is now available.

For my intended use - share internet connection and perhiperals - would I see great differences in the 2 ?

Thanks.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> Just spoke to these people http://netgear.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Sho ... ductID=353 and all seems ok, they too are doing the 'free card'.
> 
> So I am ready to order - you'll be relieved to know.
> 
> ...


802.11b (11Mbps) will be more than adequate. A standard dsl connection is only 512Kbps...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

For shifting large amounts of data, you WILL notice a difference - but not with what you have in mind...

That said, if they do a g-broadband version thats maybe a tenner or twenty quid more expensive, it'd be worth the extra wonga (IMHO) but if its Â£50 or there abouts extra, I wouldn't recommend it....


----------



## markh (May 6, 2002)

Ordered this at 16:30 yesterday http://netgear.broadbandbuyer.co.uk/Sho ... ductID=353

Was delivered at 09:30 this morning.

All up and running as I sit and type this in the garden with not a wire in sight  

Thanks very much James & Tim (and others).


----------

